

Show HN: My latest Flash game, Super Goblin War Machine - reitzensteinm
http://www.bigblockgames.com/games/supergoblin/

======
reitzensteinm
Hi Everyone,

It's been about a year since I've shamelessly posted one of my games here, so
I thought I'd show off my latest creation. I'd love to know what everyone
thinks!

I'm running a free weekend for the game's expansion pack to help promote the
site and iPad version, although I'm promoting that aspect of it harder
elsewhere on the web, I don't want people here to be buying it while others
are getting it for free:

<http://www.bigblockgames.com/promotions/goblinnyc/>

Also, if anyone has any questions about the games business or game
development, I'm more than happy to talk shop. Although this is my first foray
into iOS, so I'm probably making a lot of mistakes right now.

